
Ask HN: Is this world missing this? - rrtigga
Spotify - Music (Spotify owns no music)<p>Uber - Transportation (Uber owns no cars)<p>Facebook - Friends&#x2F;Content&#x2F;Social (Facebook doesn’t “produce” its content)<p>Instagram - Photos<p>You get the point. What specifically is there for clothing?
======
pepsi
Rent the Runway [https://appsto.re/us/U8UgO.i](https://appsto.re/us/U8UgO.i)

------
conception
Pinterest and "crate" companies probably fill this niche. Though I suppose you
could do rental clothes? A bit weird though.

